# Naturteich ohne Milch und Honig



## Eugen (16. Juni 2015)

Ich will mal ein Bild meines Teiches einstellen, den es so nach Meinung mancher "Experten" gar nicht geben dürfte:
Medium 29519 anzeigen Der pH liegt bei 8,2, die Leitfähigkeit bei knapp über 200 und Algen habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen.
Und grünes Wasser hab ich nur,wenn ich grüne Farbe reinschütte.

Btw. wer nen Teich sehen will,dessen Bodengrund aus 3 Kubik Mutterboden besteht und trotzdem algenfrei ist,der kann gern mal in meinen Alben guggen.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2015)

Hab ich schon gesehen - ist echt so. Könnteste aber mal wieder ausdünnen *duckundwech*


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

Prächtig!
Ich nehme an Du hast zwar keinen Brotaufstrich oder Milch im Teich aber Filter, Fische usw?

Mein Papa und am Haus der Schwiegereltern sind auch je Teiche, die absolut glasklares Wasser haben...zig Fische darin rumdüsen (keine Koi) und gar KEINE Technik  verwendet wird (auch keine Milch+Butter!)
Du explodiert auch die ganze Pflanzenwelt und die Seerosen haben unzählige Blüten...
ABER die haben im Laufe der Jahre eine bestimmt 50cm dicke "Mulmschicht" am Bodengrund...d.h. wenn ich da mal reingehe stehe ich voll im Schlamm...bewege ich den etwas drohe ich in Ohnmacht zu fallen wegen der aufsteigenden Faulgase... die müssen alle 5-10 Jahre den Teich komplett entleeren und Schubkarren voller Faulschlamm entsorgen..sonst bleibt den Fischen irgendwann gar kein Platz mehr zum Schwimmen. (das im Schlamm unzählige andere Lebewesen ihr zu Hause finden mal außer 8 gelassen)

Sieht aber echt toll aus Dein "Biotop"! 
LG


----------



## Eugen (16. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> . Könnteste aber mal wieder ausdünnen *duckundwech*



demnächst ist es wieder soweit, aber bis dahin dürfen die Pflanzen noch ihre Nährstoffe ins Wasser abgeben.
Ich will endlich Algen sehen.

@Tinky: Technik oder Fische ? um Himmelswillen nein.
Und Schlammschicht hat es definitiv auch nicht. Man kann nach 10 Jahren - so es die Pflanzen zulassen- immer noch die Kiesel am Bodengrund ( ca 130cm) sehen.
.


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

OK das ist ja prima - aber dann sind da auch andere Gegebenheiten...also nicht kiloweise Fischfutter und Fischkot.
Ich habe zusätzlich das Problem, dass einige Flachwasserbereiche nach- und nach "verlanden"...besonders dort wo ich __ Schwertlilien angesiedelt habe.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2015)

Komisch, jetzt ist mein "neuer Teich" auch schon 6 Jahre alt und ich habe auch keine Schlammschicht am Boden. 
Trotz der Fische. 
Und nein, meinen Filter kann man nicht als Hight-Tech bezeichnen.
Allerdings kann ich den Bodengrund zur Zeit nicht sehen -  wegen Unterwasserpflanzenurwald. 
Irgendwas hab ich wohl verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2015)

Bei unseren Teichen war die Seerose nie in Körben/ Kübeln...die Wurzeln davon wogen gefühlt 1000KG... das alles in dickem Schlamm.
Schwerstarbeit die da herauszubekommen!
Die Teiche waren/ sind aber auch wesentlich größer als 3.500l


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2015)

Naja, die Höhe der Schlammschicht ist nicht zwingend von der Teichgröße abhängig.
Und Seerosenwurzeln produzieren keinen Schlamm. Es sei denn vielleicht, sie stürben ab.
Aber das ist müsig. Jeder Teich ist halt anders und man muss schauen, wie man aus den Gegebenheiten das Beste rausholt.


----------



## Dr.J (16. Juni 2015)

So ein 1-2 cm Schlamm hab ich schon am Boden und das nach 15 Jahren. Meine Teichmuscheln freuen sich. Naja, hab ja auch Bäume in der Nähe und da fältt mal etwas an Blüten oder Laub rein und wird zersetzt. Im Uferbereich habe ich ab und an auch Fadenalgen. Die werden reglemäßig abgefischt und gut ist. Also: Who cares, it's nature.


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo all !
Schön dies zu lesen , ihr mit euren wuchernden Unterwasserwäldern !  
Und vor allem das ihr nicht davor gefeit seit was am Teich machen zu müssen 
Solltet ihr dies noch zum HGT machen , immer her damit !


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2015)

Lieber Andre, es steht Dir frei, auf dem Rückweg vorbeizukommen und Dir ne Maurerbütte voll Tausenblatt abzuholen.


----------



## Brittami (16. Juni 2015)

Ich träume noch von dem Teich mit Pflanzen aber ohne Fische und auch ohne Technik - und man muss NIX tun, er hält sich GANZ von alleine. 
Ein Bekannter von mir scheint so einen Teich zu haben. Oder er lügt........ 

LG
Britta


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2015)

Liebe Britta,
wie alt ist sein Teich? Denn selbst so ein Teich wie der von Eugen geht nicht mit NIX tun. Bisserl Pflege gehört immer dazu.


----------



## Brittami (16. Juni 2015)

Der Bekannte ist alt und der Teich irgendwie genauso.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2015)

Halo Britta,
den Bekannten würde ich auch mal gerne kennenlernen. Mein Teich ist zwar die letzten Tage klar geblieben, doch eine Tendenz zu "leicht trüb" und "grün" ist nicht verkennbar. Ich häng mal zwei Bilder an, um das zu verdeutlichen. Aktuell klart er schon wieder auf (soviel zum Wetter ).


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich den Bodengrund zur Zeit nicht sehen - wegen Unterwasserpflanzenurwald.


Welche Sorte/n


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2015)

Hi Totto,

Pflanzen oder Untergrund? __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, Krebsscheren, __ Laichkraut auf feinem Sand.


----------



## Eugen (21. Juni 2015)

... und milchgesäuerte Disaccharine mit Lactosetoleranz


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2015)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee - son Schweinkram kommt mir nich in den Teich


----------

